# I'm out



## RDUber (Oct 3, 2016)

I started driving back in August when my full-time contract job ended. I intended for Uber to replace unemployment, but looking back at it now, I should have stuck with unemployment until I find another full-time job in my field.

The beginning was decent, there were many surges and I learned what areas to be in, and when.

Everything started going downhill when people figured out the Airport was a cash cow. Now there are 40+ cars in there and almost no surges. I then decided to spend more time in Durham, but didn't see a whole lot of surges there either.

Slowly it seemed like I was spending money on gas and not making anything, the writing was on the wall.

The more research I did, the more Uber seems like a scam as far as it goes for drivers. 

My car held up fine, so no problems there.

Not going to miss it.


----------

